# Good Flat-bar road bike for commuting?



## MattG (13 Jul 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I've decided to take the plunge and start commuting to work. It's about 7 miles each way, and includes some long, gentle hills. Having decided my current MTB won't cut it, I've decided to buy a new bike, but i've got a few questions.....

Is a flat-bar road bike worth buying, or should I just consider a road bike? (I think I'd feel more comfortable in traffic with the stability and more upright position a flat-bar would give me)

Can anybody recommend one of these? Merida Speeder T2, Schwinn SuperSport GS, Claud Butler Levante, BH Volan Sport 9V (The upper end of my price range)

They all seem like good options to me, but I've got no idea about which is the better equipped. I'd consider spending more if it means getting a better bike (and hence, I'd be more likely to stick with commuting). If possible, I'd only like suggestions from the site listed above, as I know the owner of the site, and can get a great deal.

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## Absinthe Minded (13 Jul 2008)

MattG said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've decided to take the plunge and start commuting to work. It's about 7 miles each way, and includes some long, gentle hills. Having decided my current MTB won't cut it, I've decided to buy a new bike, but i've got a few questions.....
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

Welcome and congrats on your decision to commute - you'll have lots of fun in the summer, and a sense of, er, achievment in the winter!

All I can say is that I chopped my road bike in for a Levante about a year ago and it was the best thing I ever did! The Levante is an excellent bike with a great range of gears.

I can't speak for the others cause I've never ridden them but I take my Levante on a long route to work three times a week, see the Pleasure / Pain link at the bottom of my post for a route map - it's about 55 miles a day.


----------



## magnatom (13 Jul 2008)

Hi Matt,

I'm no bike expert, so I can't help you with your bike purchasing decision. However, I'd like to welcome you on here and to cycle commuting!! 

Well done for making the decision to commute. It has it's moments, but in general it is great fun! 7 miles is very doable (in fact I wish my 5 miles each way was longer!). 

Keep us posted on how you get on.


----------



## BentMikey (14 Jul 2008)

Flat barred bikes are alright, but I just can't help feeling that a lot of people are unusually and wrongly biased against drops. For the most part, drops are the better solution for road bike use. You get the same stability and control, many more hand positions, and a narrower bike that will filter more easily through the occasional tight spot.


----------



## Perry (14 Jul 2008)

Welcome Matt, I changed from a flat to drop bar - No regrets for me


----------



## jonathan ellis (14 Jul 2008)

I had a ridgeback genesis flat bar, it was great. Then I tried drops...
Best borrow both type from a shop and see which suites


----------



## Maz (14 Jul 2008)

I have Specialized Sirrus which is great for commuting. I've tried a few drop-bar bikes and really like the ride of them, but I've never ridden one in anger on my commute. 

Position of brakes and quick access to them when you need them most in a hurry is my only bugbear about drops...(wait for someone to come along now and tell me they've never had a problem with brakes).


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Jul 2008)

Maz said:


> (wait for someone to come along now and tell me they've never had a problem with brakes).


I've never had a problem with brakes.

(Other than that time I forgot to do up the release on the back one  )


----------



## Perry (14 Jul 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> I've never had a problem with brakes.
> 
> (Other than that time I forgot to do up the release on the back one  )



It just takes a little getting used to.


----------



## LLB (14 Jul 2008)

Having gone from a road bike to a flat bar bike for commuting and general bimbling around, I am happy I've made the right choice.

My Osteopath friend treats many road cyclists for lower back injuries caused by bad posture and having suffered with this a fair few times, I've no desire to aggravate it further!


----------



## BentMikey (14 Jul 2008)

Brakes on hoods are not a problem, although I can understand why it might seem that way to someone not used to drops. Actually, the exception might be people with small hands, but then they tend to have the same problem with flat bar brakes too.


----------



## Origamist (14 Jul 2008)

Maz said:


> I have Specialized Sirrus which is great for commuting. I've tried a few drop-bar bikes and really like the ride of them, but I've never ridden one in anger on my commute.
> 
> Position of brakes and quick access to them when you need them most in a hurry is my only bugbear about drops...(wait for someone to come along now and tell me they've never had a problem with brakes).



You can get cyclo x brake levers if you like putting your hands on the "tops" as well as the hoods. These work in conjunction with your drop bar brake levers.


----------



## BentMikey (14 Jul 2008)

Maz said:


> I have Specialized Sirrus which is great for commuting.



Yeah, I had one of these too, they're great bikes! The flat bars are very good on a bike like this.


----------



## LLB (14 Jul 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Brakes on hoods are not a problem, although I can understand why it might seem that way to someone not used to drops. Actually, the exception might be people with small hands, but then they tend to have the same problem with flat bar brakes too.



You get a quicker steering response for less effort with flat bars as the leverage is greater.

I've seen this many times on m/cycles on the track with the supermotard (scramblers with road tyres) and sports bikes with drops (which I have)

In slower corners and chicanes (up to 40-50mph), the supermotards annihilate the sports bikes as they have more leverage to muscle the bike from side to side.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (14 Jul 2008)

linfordlunchbox said:


> You get a quicker steering response for less effort with flat bars as the leverage is greater.
> 
> I've seen this many times on m/cycles on the track with the supermotard (scramblers with road tyres) and sports bikes with drops (which I have)
> 
> In slower corners and chicanes (up to 40-50mph), the supermotards annihilate the sports bikes as they have more leverage to muscle the bike from side to side.


Yeah, but this guy will be doing what, 15-20mph? Don't think there'll be any noticeable difference at that speed.


----------



## LLB (14 Jul 2008)

Absinthe Minded said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Welcome and congrats on your decision to commute - you'll have lots of fun in the summer, and a sense of, er, achievment in the winter!
> 
> ...




That is a lot of hours in the saddle each week


----------



## skwerl (14 Jul 2008)

linfordlunchbox said:


> You get a quicker steering response for less effort with flat bars as the leverage is greater.
> .



Not sure about that. You're right about effort and leverage but the response on narrower bars is quicker. Short bars=quick repsonse/twitchier handling. Long bars= slower response/more stable handling


----------



## LLB (14 Jul 2008)

skwerl said:


> Not sure about that. You're right about effort and leverage but the response on narrower bars is quicker. Short bars=quick repsonse/twitchier handling. Long bars= slower response/more stable handling



Riding on anything but marble smooth tarmac, and the extra leverage is nice.

I found my old road bike would track very easily on uneven roads.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (14 Jul 2008)

linfordlunchbox said:


> That is a lot of hours in the saddle each week


Yeah, I've got an arse like the flag of Japan at times...


----------



## Perry (14 Jul 2008)

Absinthe Minded said:


> Yeah, I've got an arse like the flag of Japan at times...



a bit too much info


----------



## BentMikey (14 Jul 2008)

He's got a mouth (well keyboard) like one too.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (14 Jul 2008)

BentMikey said:


> He's got a mouth (well keyboard) like one too.


Well, feel free to let me know if I've offended you.


----------



## MattG (14 Jul 2008)

Well, thanks for the advice everyone. After trying both flat and drop bars, I decided to go with flat. The roads around here aren't in the best condition, and I haven't cycled on a regular basis before, and a flat-bar just felt safer to me. Who knows, maybe in a year or so I'll be ready for a change, but for now, I went with the Merida Speeder T2.

First day of cycling to work tomorrow.


----------



## BentMikey (14 Jul 2008)

Good for you, I hope you have many thousands of happy miles on that bike!


----------



## Absinthe Minded (15 Jul 2008)

MattG said:


> Well, thanks for the advice everyone. After trying both flat and drop bars, I decided to go with flat. The roads around here aren't in the best condition, and I haven't cycled on a regular basis before, and a flat-bar just felt safer to me. Who knows, maybe in a year or so I'll be ready for a change, but for now, I went with the Merida Speeder T2.
> 
> First day of cycling to work tomorrow.


Good luck and all the best, Matt. And remember, there's nothing wrong with flat bars - it's just what you feel better about, so you've made the right choice.


----------



## Willow (15 Jul 2008)

I've just bought a mongoose 450 for the same distance. Did 5 miles easily at weekend, 7 to work though unfortunately got to do the busy A246 into Guildford such a shame there isn't a more countrified route. I'm hoping to start commute Sept when son can cycle to school.


----------



## snapper_37 (15 Jul 2008)

Good choice Matt. Have fun.

I changed from flat to drop and back to flat. Really couldn't get on with the drops at all. Just personal choice I suppose.

At least you've taken the plunge to start commuting by bike


----------

